# Newbie from UK!



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

welcome from a fellow brit!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome, I am British but moved across the pond 10 years ago. There are quite a few Brits on this board. 
And you have a nice looking gang. Which are of England are you?


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Hiya, I'm from North Norfolk. Lots and lots of pigs!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi! 
Welcome to the forum, I can assure you there are a good few Brits floating around, myself included. I live in Kent ^^
Also I happen to LOVE cobs too. Your horses look great. I kind of want to steal apple but susie is LOVELY. She has a really kind face 
My girl's passport calls her a 'cob type'. She's not as heavy as susie, which is a shame coz I love feather, but she's still pretty awesome. I also used to have a lovely cob mare imported from Ireland but she had to be put down last year. My other little thing is a Welsh X New forest gelding. 

I've never been to Norfolk, Only Suffolk which is right next door. There really were A LOT of pigs there. lol


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Hiya back, and hiya is not an expression I hear to often since I lived in the US. 
I am from Cheshire, so I suppose I am the only northerner so far to respond!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm from cumbria so I guess i'm the furthest north until someone from Scotland replies haha. Welcome, I love your cob! cobs are my favourites too, along with anything native dales, fell etc. I have a couple of shetlands also which my little girl will eventually ride. Look forward to reading your posts =0)


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

AlexS - I'm a north wales coast person so probaly just as far north as you!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I live in shetland which is the farthest north you can get but before that I lived in lancashire. Yeah more of us brits.


----------



## sarahandpan (Jan 9, 2011)

*hi from the west mids*

hi my name's Sarah i have just joined, so please forgive if i post anything in the wron place lol, i have to get the hang of this. I have been riding since i was 6, and had a couple of pony's on loan while growing, then i had a long break and decided to have a mare on loan a couple of years ago, but sadly after a bad fall i had to give her up and resigned myself to being horseless, but then out of the blue i got the chance to buy a mare that i had liked for ages, she had been put onto a riding school, they cared for her and she had everything she needed but the lifestyle just didn't work for her and she was very, very depressed she became anti social, started dropping lots of weight despite her diet and basically just looked lost, so they let me buy her and it all came together quickly and i have my Pan (pandora) within a week on the new yard she stopped biting, her ears came forward and she has never once moved away from me when i have gone to her, she is lovely it seems like she was always part of this group, they accepted her with no issues and it's all good, 
hope to hear from you all soon and also i coudl so with some horsey hoof advice xx


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for all your lovely welcomes! I must agree I do love our native British breeds too, Exmoors, Dartmoors, Welshies! 



SkyeAngel said:


> Hi!
> Welcome to the forum, I can assure you there are a good few Brits floating around, myself included. I live in Kent ^^
> Also I happen to LOVE cobs too. Your horses look great. I kind of want to steal apple but susie is LOVELY. She has a really kind face
> My girl's passport calls her a 'cob type'. She's not as heavy as susie, which is a shame coz I love feather, but she's still pretty awesome. I also used to have a lovely cob mare imported from Ireland but she had to be put down last year. My other little thing is a Welsh X New forest gelding.
> ...


Looking at your avatar I want to steal those horsies too... :twisted: 

Sorry to hear of your loss, we lost our first cob Charlie about 2 years ago now, it's heartbreaking but hopefully with Susie we can all move back into the 'cob' way of life!

And yes... SO MANY PIGS!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

hello welcome to the forum  i'm from south Scotland and the weather is really roasting up here.... it was hot enough that i could take of my 3rd jacket! haha. i'm not really a fan of cobs if i must be honest although i do find them rather pretty, i've had bad experiences with a few. mostly down to how stinking intelligent they are!


----------



## jess93 (Oct 14, 2010)

Heyah I'm from middlesbrough north yorkshire .welcome to forum there is lots of great ppl on her with excellent advice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furandfeather (Jan 4, 2011)

hi gang .im from the westmidlands own fjords, eriskays ,exmoors ,and 1 shetland must say this is a great forum lots of probs and good replies


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

HairyCob said:


> Thanks for all your lovely welcomes! I must agree I do love our native British breeds too, Exmoors, Dartmoors, Welshies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, thank you! they're my lovely (or is it terrible) two. But as someone above pointed out, they deviously intelligent. Much too smart for me, I have to learn not to be outwitted!

Thanks for the kind words, Skye was lovely but she was really old and losing condition, and letting her suffer would have been worse than letting her go. I got a really cute bracelet made out of some of her mane hair woven in with a gold chain to remember her by, it's my fav thing ever <3
Sorry to hear about Charlie. I'm sure you will never forget him but I hope Susie can fill a gap in your life. She really does look like a sweetie.  x


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

whiskeynoo said:


> hello welcome to the forum  i'm from south Scotland and the weather is really roasting up here.... it was hot enough that i could take of my 3rd jacket! haha. i'm not really a fan of cobs if i must be honest although i do find them rather pretty, i've had bad experiences with a few. mostly down to how stinking intelligent they are!


:lol: ha ha! The do have some noggin in them when they want to, but generally Susie just dozes off! 

As for the 3rd jacket, I've got a tshirt and jumper on... man it must be baking here.. 

That's a quite nifty idea having a bracelet made out of mane hair, least you have something to keep from her so to speak.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

HairyCob said:


> :lol: ha ha! The do have some noggin in them when they want to, but generally Susie just dozes off!
> 
> As for the 3rd jacket, I've got a tshirt and jumper on... man it must be baking here..
> 
> That's a quite nifty idea having a bracelet made out of mane hair, least you have something to keep from her so to speak.



WOAH t-shirt and jumper! get the shorts out haha! 
highlight of my day so far has been that according to my internet thermometer it's apparently 3 degrees Celsius outside :O


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Yup already got those shorts on. 

5 Degrees here. Might have an outdoor BBQ later.


----------

